# Dear Boss ... what gender is this pheno?



## vostok (May 8, 2016)

Can we hear how it it went

would it not be cheaper to have it/her/him in Canada ?

mention anything medical etc to those outside the US and they freak at the cost

what gender is this pheno?

how is the doner and family reacting?

and how does the mother feel?

...as a side note

what about an icon that with one click logging on can indicate a members

mood like stoned unstoned ....? happy sad ...? etc etc

V


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2016)

thanks for asking it went well
i went through over 48 hours of labour plus 3 hours active pushing, 
i chose to do an all natural no medication vaginal delivery 
baby is a boy. 

the cost is not an issue, i have insurance in america its all covered, so its the same price as canada would be lol
everyone is feeling great


there is no standard mood status with xenforo but their may be an add on ill look into it


----------



## vostok (May 9, 2016)

Thanks Sunni, again congratulations

we wish well for all concerned

V


----------



## RM3 (May 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> thanks for asking it went well
> i went through over 48 hours of labour plus 3 hours active pushing,
> i chose to do an all natural no medication vaginal delivery
> baby is a boy.
> ...


Congrats !!!!!


----------



## doniawon (May 9, 2016)

Congratulations Sunni! Sleep now while u still can!!!


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> thanks for asking it went well
> i went through over 48 hours of labour plus 3 hours active pushing,
> i chose to do an all natural no medication vaginal delivery
> baby is a boy.
> ...


Way too much info for me lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

Kingrow1 said:


> Way too much info for me lol


meh its natural 
lol


----------

